# Social networking account/news widget



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this might be so simple to fix.... i just cant figure it out. Im currently on. 181 and rooted. I did a reset and wipe data on the phone. Now when i go to set up a few widgets such as my news... it says please set up a social networking account. Then when i click yes... it says..." COMMUNICATING WITH SERVERS...PLEASE WAIT". Does this for about a minute. Then screen pops up saying unable to communicate with server.. needs data connection. But my 4g is lit up blue... can anyone help me with this.... called verizon already nd they dont know how to fix.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

go directly to the social networking app in your app drawer first. agree to the moto tos. then add an account (Facebook, whatever) if it says "success" then you should be good to go to add widgets

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

